# Coolant leak



## KSJones (Apr 7, 2011)

About: 2003 Nissan Murano SE 

I took my car to have oil changed and O-Ring at the cooling pan replaced. My car had NO leaks when I dropped it off at the dealership Friday morning. When I picked up the car later that afternoon, there was coolant leaking out at the front passenger tire. Since then, the Murano has been back in the shop, and I am now being told that the leak is between the inner belt cover and the block. The dealership wants $800 just to tear the engine down, and then diagnose the problem. Does anyone have any ideas what would suddenly cause this?!


----------

